# U.S. Allotment



## Grey Coupe (Nov 15, 2003)

Just read in BMW Car, a British magazine, that the entire 2004 allotment of 6 cars is sold out, and deposits are now being taken on 2005 models. Presumably, the 2005 orders would include cars that will be delivered late this year, but the 2004 allotment for the U.K. is said to be only 1,700 vehicles.

Anyone know how many are allotted to the U.S. in 2004? It sounds as if some dealers are taking orders for cars that will not be delivered until the 3rd quarter now.


----------



## mikeg (Feb 24, 2004)

I read some similar info online somewhere.

I checked out Ebay and there are several auctions for spots to buy the car for many thousands above MSRP. Looks like they're being sold too. The people selling provide a lot of info on the cars availiblity...if you believe what they are saying. Makes interesting reading if you keep it in perspective. They're are many pics also.

Mike


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

The rumor here that I've been hearing is that Cab's will outnumber coupes with cabs taking 70% of production. Who knows? :dunno:


----------

